# Exercises to Practice Traping



## nonono90 (Nov 21, 2003)

I recently built myself a mook jong. It is a bit ghetto, made out of pvc piping, wood, and old sleeping bag, lots of duck tap and a tennis ball for the eyes( had one laying around couldn't resist puting them on. they are covered in red tape. looks evil!!). I do not have any real formal training aside from two traping drills to practice. My aim is to improve my ability to defend, counter an attack then trap an arm to move into an takedown. I have found a resource grados wing chun. They have a few video clips of different moves. I have been practicing them but feel like I am going about this in a very erradick fashion. Can anyone point me to some other resources, and give me imput on what kind of progressive focus I should have. If by chance any of you live in the greater Seattle area and would be willing to show me that would be even better. Thanks for the help.


----------



## sercuerdasfigther (Nov 21, 2003)

there are mook jong videos for sale all over the internet. buy one and use it.


----------



## bscastro (Jan 7, 2004)

Ted Lucay Lucay put out a video on JKD Dummy Training. It is very good. It uses aspects of Wing Chun Dummy form and breaks it down for more simplified "practical" drills. He also uses aspects of boxing, FMA, and JKD in the video too.

Bryan


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 10, 2004)

I don't think it's really feasible to practice trapping without a live partner.  So much depends on sensitivity that simply cannot be trained without a reactive partner.

If you have already developed the required sensitivity, then the dummy would be a good way of fine tuning the mechanical motions; however, if you're trying to learn trapping 'from scratch' with a dummy, I think it would do more harm than good.

Cthulhu


----------

